# Future CC Central Scotland Forum Rides



## Scoosh (30 Aug 2009)

As has been so eloquently expressed by snorri ....


> 23 pages over 4 weeks to organise the August Forum outing.


.... it has been suggested that, rather than make this a 'Doodle poll/who is going to decide when-where/who is coming' thing, it would be better to set a fixed date (say the last weekend of each month) and whoever is able to be there - is there.

Once we have a fixed date, it will be easier  to arrange a route and organiser and we might manage only 10 pages .

Comments from interested/pertinent parties will be ignored appreciated.

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
We are in serious danger of running over the 10 pages, so, following suggestions, here is the summary:

*Date: Saturday 26 September
Meeting Place: Dalmeny Station
Time: 1030
Route: Round the Forth * (mainly NCN 76, I think  )
*Distance: 45 miles-ish*

*Riders:*
HonestMan1910 - gone to uni in Dundee 
eldudino
irontam ?
Ranger working too hard 
bhoyjim under orders 
goo_mason foreign visitors
marooncat  
Telemark -  in Spain or  on the plain ?
Scoosh
Hobgoblin + Heather 
Seamab 
^ ^ + son and tandem ? 
Jane Smart
HLaB being lazy 
scook94 on call - and too far from base 
LazyFatGit enjoying too much / Down Under


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2009)

Tuh, where is the fun in that


----------



## HLaB (30 Aug 2009)

On the old C+ forum once a route/ date had been agreed the organiser would update the front page of the thread and continue to update the front page as people opted in and opted out, times etc, it seemed to work well.


----------



## magnatom (30 Aug 2009)

Can I suggest a west coast ride in the future. I'm sure I could come up with a route (avoiding Crow Road and Tak Ma Doon). There is also a train station not too far away and my wife makes a very nice chocolate brownie! 

I think there are enough people wanting to ride that if we set dates and times etc far in advance that enough people could make it. Maybe I will look into a local route and set a date and time shortly....


----------



## HJ (30 Aug 2009)

magnatom said:


> Can I suggest a west coast ride in the future. I'm sure I could come up with a route (avoiding Crow Road and Tak Ma Doon).



I vaguely recall that such a thing has been suggested in the past, has it finally sunk in??  And no you can't claim the PfS on the grounds that it starts in Glasgow... 



magnatom said:


> There is also a train station not too far away and *my wife makes a very nice chocolate brownie!*



Has she been informed of asked about this?? A chocolate brownie! It would need to be a big one!! 

For the record Mrs HJ wasn't asked, she suggested it...


----------



## MrRidley (31 Aug 2009)

Agree with Scoosh, the rides should maybe take place on say the last sun of the month, and rotated around glasgow, edinburgh, falkirk and stirling so that it's easier to get to for the majority of people.


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Agree with Scoosh, the rides should maybe take place on say the last sun of the month, and rotated around glasgow, edinburgh, falkirk and stirling so that it's easier to get to for the majority of people.


Don't forget Perth  A great ride from there earlier in the year and seemed quite convenient to reach.

All courtesy of TechMech


----------



## scook94 (31 Aug 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Agree with Scoosh, the rides should maybe take place on say the last sun of the month, and rotated around glasgow, edinburgh, falkirk and stirling so that it's easier to get to for the majority of people.



Sounds like sensible idea, even though it means I won't be able to make the one in September (unless I get my on call swapped) 

Last Sunday of September is *27th*, and Magnatom is organising the route.

Sorted. 


[EDIT: typo]


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> Sounds like sensible idea, even though it means I won't be able to make the one in September (unless I get my on call swapped)
> 
> Last Sunday of September is 25th, and Magnatom is organising the route.
> 
> Sorted.


----------



## adscrim (31 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> Sounds like sensible idea, even though it means I won't be able to make the one in September (unless I get my on call swapped)
> 
> Last Sunday of September is *27th*, and Magnatom is organising the route.
> 
> Sorted.



corrected that for you


----------



## eldudino (31 Aug 2009)

scook94 said:


> Sounds like sensible idea, even though it means I won't be able to make the one in September (unless I get my on call swapped)
> 
> Last Sunday of September is 25th, and Magnatom is organising the route.
> 
> Sorted.



It's been over an hour since you posted that Steven and absolutely bugger-all's been done...

Get your finger out Mags!


----------



## Seamab (31 Aug 2009)

The last Sunday of Sept is the 27th. I agree it's time to head West.

Vinega took me on a nice run from Glasgow to Kilmacolm earlier in the year. It was a wee bit hilly to Kilmacolm but there was a nice pub stop there (right at the start of the cyclepath) and a lovely well surfaced old railway line downhill cycle path to Paisley. The loop really starts/ends in central Paisley (it was good enough for Lance!). I think it was around 30 miles.
We started at Pollok Park in Glasgow (lots of car parking) and followed the NCN cyclepath to Paisley. It runs through a few schemes much like the Edinburgh one. Railway users could meet up in Paisley if preferred.

Perhaps some of the Glasgow crowd would know this route?

I'm putting this forward as a suggestion as I do not know it well enough to "organise" plus i'm considering the Ullapool Sportive on the 26th so might not make it anyway.


----------



## scook94 (31 Aug 2009)

Thanks to all for noticing my typo!


----------



## magnatom (31 Aug 2009)

Um, em, err, right, umm err! 

The problem is my knowledge is limited to the north of the city and usually involves a few hills. 

I quite often work on Sundays, but I will see what I can do for the 29th (or possibly the 28th?) and I will have a look at routes.


----------



## Scoosh (31 Aug 2009)

magnatom said:


> Um, em, err, right, umm err!
> 
> The problem is my knowledge is limited to the north of the city and usually involves a few hills.
> 
> I quite often work on Sundays, but I will see what I can do for the 29th (or possibly the 28th?) and I will have a look at routes.


Funny that, I was sure I had met you on a CC Forum ride ..... and we've only had 1 on a non-Sunday .

Sorry to have shot down your get-out clause but what would the ride be like without the crowds screaming for your autograph .



Actually, it was very quiet on Sunday .....


----------



## lazyfatgit (31 Aug 2009)

I'll be with you in spirit, as i'll not be here.

however, i'm sure i'll log some miles in the sun. Wot no mudguards?


----------



## Coco (31 Aug 2009)

I've been training for PfS on the Paisley to Lochwinnoch/Kilbirnie/Irvine cycle path.

I normally park in the car park at (the old) Paisley Canal Street Station. There's a pub there which looks quite nice too - although all pubs look nice after the run.

The path is pretty good and mostly flat. Quite a few places to stop off for refreshments on the route too.

Would have been nice to do this one, but I can't make the 27th


----------



## HJ (1 Sep 2009)

I can't make the 27th either, but for those who do, Enjoy


----------



## ACS (1 Sep 2009)

I cannot make the 27th at present I am commited to supporting this event:

PROVISIONAL INFORMATION AND DATE. 

Fife Century RC are hoping to run the September Reliability Runs on Sunday 27th September.
The details have still to be confirmed, but the plan is as follows
68 miles Sign on 8:30, start 9:00 Freuchie Village Hall - Glenfarg, Dunning, Newburgh, Cupar.
41 miles Sign on 9:00, start 9:30 Freuchie Village Hall - Glenfarg, Newburgh, Cupar.
There will also be MTB & novice runs; sign on 9:30, start 10:00
All runs £3


----------



## Telemark (1 Sep 2009)

I'm afraid I won't be able to join you on the 27th , got to help celebrate a 50th wedding anniversary that weekend 

T


----------



## Scoosh (1 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> I'll be with you in spirit, as i'll not be here.
> 
> however, i'm sure i'll log some miles in the sun. Wot no mudguards?


D'ya think he's been trying to tell us somethingrub it in


----------



## eldudino (1 Sep 2009)

Should we make this the 26th, there seems to be a lot of folk that can't make that day, would the Saturday suit better?


----------



## scook94 (1 Sep 2009)

eldudino said:


> Should we make this the 26th, there seems to be a lot of folk that can't make that day, would the Saturday suit better?



Maybe we should have a poll to decide which day of the month future rides take place on?


----------



## eldudino (1 Sep 2009)

scook94 said:


> Maybe we should have a poll to decide which day of the month future rides take place on?



Would 'the last weekend' do then it's just between 2 days - the Saturday or Sunday, we do a vote and the majority wins?


----------



## Scoosh (1 Sep 2009)

I'd much rather the Saturday ....


----------



## Jane Smart (2 Sep 2009)

Have to say, a Saturday suits me best too


----------



## HJ (5 Sep 2009)

Are we going to have one, or just call it PfS?


----------



## viniga (6 Sep 2009)

Seamab said:


> Vinega took me on a nice run from Glasgow to Kilmacolm earlier in the year. It was a wee bit hilly to Kilmacolm but there was a nice pub stop there (right at the start of the cyclepath) and a lovely well surfaced old railway line downhill cycle path to Paisley. The loop really starts/ends in central Paisley (it was good enough for Lance!). I think it was around 30 miles.
> We started at Pollok Park in Glasgow (lots of car parking) and followed the NCN cyclepath to Paisley. It runs through a few schemes much like the Edinburgh one. Railway users could meet up in Paisley if preferred.



I have toastered this course, linky below.

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=80741

Couple of steep bits and a bit of bad surface roads in Paisley. If you do it from Pollock it's a 40 mile loop, from Paisley Centlal or Canal St it's approx 30 miles AFAIR and from my house it's nearer fifty .

I was shown this route on a CTC ride when I used to be a member. We stopped for lunch in Kilmacolm at a nice pub.

I would be happy to lead the route - but not on that date!

Viniga


----------



## HJ (6 Sep 2009)

Not much climbing then  looks like it could be fun, which date would you like to lead it then?

Definitely worth keeping in mind for a future ride...


----------



## viniga (7 Sep 2009)

HJ said:


> Not much climbing then  looks like it could be fun, which date would you like to lead it then?



Those two hills are steep, but the first ascent is quite short and you are rewarded with a magnificent view of the Clyde Estuary. Good photo op and snack spot (whilst you get your breath back).

We could do this in October (17th on) or later I guess.

Viniga


----------



## magnatom (7 Sep 2009)

Sorry guys, I'm on holiday at the moment and my internet access is limited. I had a quick look and most of the routes north from where I am take in some significant hills. When I get back I'll see if I can come up with something a little more novice friendly.


----------



## Scoosh (7 Sep 2009)

magnatom said:


> Sorry guys, I'm on holiday at the moment and my internet access is limited. I had a quick look and most of the routes north from where I am take in some significant hills. When I get back I'll see if I can come up with something a little more novice friendly.


Still ??
That's been at least ... 5 dayssince the start of September .... as no rides logged with CC Ecosse 

No worries, mags, enjoy your hols - we'll try to survive without you


----------



## HJ (14 Sep 2009)

Ok, lets get this show back on the road, we have done PfS, what's next!!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (14 Sep 2009)

HJ said:


> Ok, lets get this show back on the road, we have done PfS, what's next!!



2 bridges, don't know if you guys have done this before ?

Starting at South Queensferry, over the Forth Bridge and then along the north side of the Forth to Kincardine and crossing either the Kincardine Bridge or Clackmannanshire Bridge and then back down to South Queensferry, approx 44 miles if using the crossing at the new bridge.


----------



## ACS (14 Sep 2009)

Could I throw the Fife Flurry in as a rank outsider. Maybe a bit too far north and maybe be a few to many miles (62 / 100km) but if you can do PfS then this maybe of interest.


----------



## eldudino (14 Sep 2009)

The two rides above and the Pollock one sound great. Are we still on for Saturday the 26th Sept? Do we need a separate poll? We all like a good poll...


----------



## JiMBR (14 Sep 2009)

I'm on away on holiday until the 2nd of October (Majorca...sun, sea, beer etc) but would be eager to join any rides after that.

One question...do you have to be on a road bike for the CC rides?


----------



## eldudino (14 Sep 2009)

JiMBR said:


> I'm on away on holiday until the 2nd of October (Majorca...sun, sea, beer etc) but would be eager to join any rides after that.
> 
> One question...do you have to be on a road bike for the CC rides?



Not a requirement at all, there are a few folk on hybrids such as me! I'm guessing the October ride will be the 31st Oct or 1st Nov.


----------



## eldudino (14 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Could I throw the Fife Flurry in as a rank outsider. Maybe a bit too far north and maybe be a few to many miles (62 / 100km) but if you can do PfS then this maybe of interest.



Bugger, I'd love to do that but we're at a wedding in Bristol the day before so there's no chance of getting back for it, why do I always seem to miss everything!?


----------



## JiMBR (14 Sep 2009)

I have an MTB though...

I did manage 3hrs 35mins (with a 30 min stop) on PfS.
As I had 5+ hrs in my head, I was pleased with the result.


----------



## HJ (14 Sep 2009)

JiMBR said:


> I'm on away on holiday until the 2nd of October (Majorca...sun, sea, beer etc) but would be eager to join any rides after that.
> 
> One question...do you have to be on a road bike for the CC rides?



Any bike will do for a CC ride, so long as you pedal it. Magnatom hasn't forgiven me yet for taking a CC ride along a forest road when he was on his brand new road bike... it wasn't that bad really I was on 25mm Gators pumped to 100 psi and was still able to average 15 mph on that section, the only time I could keep ahead of HLaB all day...


----------



## ACS (14 Sep 2009)

or this FCRC Reliability Trails Sun 27 Sep 09 

you get nothing from Fife then 2 in a row


----------



## irontam (15 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> 2 bridges, don't know if you guys have done this before ?
> 
> Starting at South Queensferry, over the Forth Bridge and then along the north side of the Forth to Kincardine and crossing either the Kincardine Bridge or Clackmannanshire Bridge and then back down to South Queensferry, approx 44 miles if using the crossing at the new bridge.



Can I second (or third) this one? 

I don't suppose someone _(Scoosh/Magnatom)_ wants to take control and pick a date/route? Time is strolling on...


----------



## goo_mason (15 Sep 2009)

Can we do it in October so that I've built up enough childcare goodwill before asking for the 'day off' again?


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Can we do it in October so that I've built up enough childcare goodwill before asking for the 'day off' again?


I'm sure we'll be doing another one in October  - though 'I feel your pain' at (possibly) not being able to do this one


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2009)

getting w-a-a-a-ay ahead of ourselves, what about this for November ?
Might be a nice thing to do - show appreeciation, meet other area folk, new ride etc etc - and a good excuse for a w/e away


----------



## Ranger (15 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> 2 bridges, don't know if you guys have done this before ?
> 
> Starting at South Queensferry, over the Forth Bridge and then along the north side of the Forth to Kincardine and crossing either the Kincardine Bridge or Clackmannanshire Bridge and then back down to South Queensferry, approx 44 miles if using the crossing at the new bridge.



I'd agree this sounds like a good route, we could even leave from Inverkeithing for the car drivers (Park and Ride) and a really regular train service for those that prefer that.

Mid to late October would be best for me as work will be hectic until around the 10th.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (15 Sep 2009)

> I'd agree this sounds like a good route, we could even leave from Inverkeithing for the car drivers (Park and Ride) and a really regular train service for those that prefer that.



Plenty of parking at the car park just beside the bridge itself on the south side, Tescos and also the train stops at Dalmeny, 2 mins from both locations.

Weekend of 17/18.10.09 no use to me as I am covering work then.


----------



## magnatom (15 Sep 2009)

Guys,

Don't wait on me posting a ride suggestion. My weekends are busy at the moment so I'm not sure of availability.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (15 Sep 2009)

> My weekends are busy at the moment



Fat cow hunting ?


----------



## magnatom (15 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Fat cow hunting ?



Ha! 

No house selling/buying, kids, and I work Sunday!


----------



## ACS (15 Sep 2009)

The Forth Finale - 1 Nov 09 - 107km

Route

and on your door step scooch


----------



## Scoosh (15 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> The Forth Finale - 1 Nov 09 - 107km
> 
> Route
> 
> and on your door step scooch


Yeah, already seen that - and probably too short for me . Doing the 3 Glens Explorer (160km) this Sun.

Let's not start mixing up Audax rides, which are for experienced riders, who are capable of being self-sufficient for the length of the ride (usually over 100km) .....

..... with CC Scotland Forum rides, which are social rides for everyone - and therefore more "beginners' routes", ie shorter in distance (+- 50 km), no serious hills, usually on quiet, unclassified roads and preferably near a railway station (and Tesco carpark ), thus allowing access for those who have no car.

For this reason, I wonder if the Round the Forth route is not too far. We want to encourage folk who have never ridden on the road before (you know who you are ), folk who are starting out riding (again), who have never ridden more than 20 miles in one go, as well as those who are fit greyhounds, who don't mind stopping frequently and waiting for the rest (and getting us lost occasionally - you know who YOU are  !). One of the delights of our Forum rides is that no one is left behind, no one needs to feel embarrassed about being slow - and no one gets the first round in  !

I also agree with mags (of course [bows in submission] ), that we should probably be over in the west this time BUT this requires a west-based person to come up with a route and date - and probably in the next week .

*Failing that, let's do the Round the Forth on Saturday 26 September, starting at Dalmeny station at 1030 ......*

.... and do the Paisley/Pollock route in October.

There, sorted !



[runs for cover .....]


----------



## pickup1980 (16 Sep 2009)

Failing that, let's do the Round the Forth on Saturday 26 September, starting at Dalmeny station at 1030 



how far is that


----------



## Scoosh (16 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> 2 bridges, don't know if you guys have done this before ?
> 
> Starting at South Queensferry, over the Forth Bridge and then along the north side of the Forth to Kincardine and crossing either the Kincardine Bridge or Clackmannanshire Bridge and then back down to South Queensferry, approx 44 miles if using the crossing at the new bridge.



I think it's about 44 miles but haven't done it myself yet.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> *Failing that, let's do the Round the Forth on Saturday 26 September, starting at Dalmeny station at 1030 ......*



Anyone coming ?

Who is IN ?


----------



## ACS (16 Sep 2009)

I'm out I am very sad to say, I have the FCRC event on the Sunday and the SWMBO............enough said.........


----------



## eldudino (16 Sep 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## goo_mason (16 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> Anyone coming ?
> 
> Who is IN ?



Not sure with it being so soon after PFS and having used up my childcare credit already this month to do it...

Let me work on my folks instead this time...


----------



## MrRidley (16 Sep 2009)

I will be if i can get there in time.


----------



## magnatom (16 Sep 2009)

I think it is unlikely, but I'll keep my options open if the weekend looks free enough.


----------



## MrRidley (16 Sep 2009)

magnatom said:


> I think it is unlikely, but I'll keep my options open if the weekend looks free enough.



Yes, you stay at home, it would make it much safer


----------



## Scoosh (16 Sep 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> I will be if i can get there in time.


Do we need to do a reccy to remove any c***s ? 

If the train times are not suitable, the start time can be ammended.


----------



## goo_mason (16 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> Do we need to do a reccy to remove any c***s ?
> 
> If the train times are not suitable, the start time can be ammended.



Will you be training it or riding to Dalmeny?


----------



## MrRidley (16 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Will you be training it or riding to Dalmeny?



Well if someone wants to meet me at a location in EMBRA, and cycling there (how far) to save jumping on/off trains etc.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Will you be training it or riding to Dalmeny?


Personally, I'll be riding it - 45 mins and a pleasant warm-up .
Though it could change ... and I have 4 wheels too .... 

It's a fair run out from Waverley Station and I reckon the train would be a better option, unless you want an extra 1 hr .... each way 

HOWEVER, were you to jump off the train at Linlithgow, it's a relatively easy 30-40 mins to Dalmeny - you've just done (most of) it on the PfS.
After Kirkliston, take the unclassified road to the left, continue under the railway bridge (2-3 km) then turn left up a wee hill (SP Royal Elizabeth Yard) before 'cone alley'  and follow that road to Dalmeny. Turn left at the triangle and follow signs to Station. simples


----------



## goo_mason (17 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> Personally, I'll be riding it - 45 mins and a pleasant warm-up .
> Though it could change ... and I have 4 wheels too ....
> 
> It's a fair run out from Waverley Station and I reckon the train would be a better option, unless you want an extra 1 hr .... each way
> ...



If I get time off to do it, then I might ride out with you if that's OK?


----------



## Ranger (17 Sep 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2009)

goo_mason said:


> If I get time off to do it, then I might ride out with you if that's OK?


Mais oui, mon ami


----------



## Theseus (18 Sep 2009)

I am gong to have to give this one a miss. Family commitments & stuff.


----------



## marooncat (19 Sep 2009)

Football is calling me on the saturday so I will not be there (which is a pity as I got my replacement bike today and very impressed on the ride home with it!!)


----------



## Scoosh (19 Sep 2009)

marooncat said:


> Football is calling me on the saturday  so I will not be there (which is a pity as I got my replacement bike today and very impressed on the ride home with it!!)


Don't keep us in suspenders - what did you get ? Is it really 'bling'


----------



## marooncat (19 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> Don't keep us in suspenders - what did you get ? Is it really 'bling'



Specialized Globe Vienna

I have not had time to get out on it today (doing the boring stuff, fitting computer, clipless pedals etc) but hope to go out for a bit tomorrow.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Sep 2009)

again  !


----------



## HonestMan1910 (20 Sep 2009)

What time on the 26th and departing from where ?


----------



## Scoosh (20 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> What time on the 26th and departing from where ?


"Your mission, HonestMan1910, is to read the last 2 pages of this thread and see if you can work out the answer to the connundrum posed above".


----------



## Telemark (20 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> "Your mission, HonestMan1910, is to read the last 2 pages of this thread and see if you can work out the answer to the connundrum posed above".




  

I'll be thinking of you next weekend from Spain... have a great ride, hope to be able to join you for the next one ...

T


----------



## HLaB (20 Sep 2009)

Telemark said:


> I'll be thinking of you next weekend from Spain...
> 
> T


I've just got back, you lucky b'ger


----------



## Telemark (20 Sep 2009)

HLaB said:


> I've just got back, you lucky b'ger



Not a cycling holiday I am afraid, family stuff and then Madrid for a couple of days ... from what I've heard, it's not recommended to explore the city by bike . I'll just have to cope with a bit of culture instead, in the company of the in-laws ...

We'll try and see if bikes are available at the first destination, but will have to work things round the family - maybe a spot of mountainbiking is possible, it's quite hilly there 

T


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Sep 2009)

I am not going to manage this outing, but hope to manage the next one. Depending on where it is, distance etc., 

I have been busy buying myself some warmer waterpoof clothing, so am ready 

Will have a new bike too, after the 1st November, a hybrid  making the roads, that wee bit easier than my MTB


----------



## HonestMan1910 (21 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> "Your mission, HonestMan1910, is to read the last 2 pages of this thread and see if you can work out the answer to the connundrum posed above".




can't be *rsed, just tell me, please !


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> can't be *rsed, just tell me, please !



I cant be *rsed to look for you sorry


----------



## HonestMan1910 (22 Sep 2009)

Dalmeny at 1030 then ?

Count me in.


----------



## HJ (22 Sep 2009)

Sorry can'nae make it, but you lot have fun...


----------



## eldudino (23 Sep 2009)

I'm going to have to present my apologies for this one. Really quite fancied it too but my wife has a course to attend on Sunday and if I spend a day getting sweaty with you lot, we won't really see each other at the weekend. Enjoy the ride, hope I make the next one!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (23 Sep 2009)

*How many..........*

........are going to be at Dalmeny on Saturday 26.09.09 ?


----------



## Scoosh (24 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> ........are going to be at Dalmeny on Saturday 26.09.09 ?


I will for 1 

Has anyone got a map of the 'official' route - or do we borrow HLaBs GPS  ?


----------



## MrRidley (24 Sep 2009)

I'll do my best to be there, but Scotrail have major enigineering work on the Glesga to Embra line this sat, so i would have to leave early to get there, although Scoosh's idea about coming in from Linlithgow sounds tempting.


----------



## Hobgoblin (24 Sep 2009)

Hi,
Just discovered this thread after checking the Pedal for Scotland chat. I mentioned it to my daughter (13) and she is up for doing another few miles. The weather forecast is looking good for the weekend. We will chuck the bikes on the car and meet you at Dalmeny on Saturday.

Neil and Heather


----------



## Scoosh (24 Sep 2009)

Hobgoblin said:


> Hi,
> Just discovered this thread after checking the Pedal for Scotland chat. I mentioned it to my daughter (13) and she is up for doing another few miles. The weather forecast is looking good for the weekend. We will chuck the bikes on the car and meet you at Dalmeny on Saturday.
> 
> Neil and Heather


That's great  - well done to you and Heather - look forward to seeing you on Saturday


----------



## Noodley (24 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> can't be *rsed, just tell me, please !



A suggestion from me, an interloper....could the OP not be updated to indicate when where etc? Makes it much easier to find out details. 

I have almost made plans to come along to a few forum rides but by the time I have worked out the details I have been too bloody knackered to do any cycling!


----------



## HonestMan1910 (25 Sep 2009)

Mixed emotions this morning.

Sad  - not able to make Saturday now.

Happy  - going to visit m daughter at Uni in Dundee.

Catch you all next time.

HM1910


----------



## Seamab (25 Sep 2009)

I'll be coming along. I'll try and persuade one of my sons to come with me on our newly acquired (very old) tandem. 10.30am at Dalmeny rail station is my understanding.

Couple of questions - 1. is there ample car parking at Dalmeny rail station?
2. Is this route suitable for skinny tyres? I think some of it may be on NCN route(s) - is it all tarmaced?


----------



## Scoosh (25 Sep 2009)

Seamab said:


> I'll be coming along. I'll try and persuade one of my sons to come with me on our newly acquired (very old) tandem. 10.30am at Dalmeny rail station is my understanding.
> 
> Couple of questions - 1. is there ample car parking at Dalmeny rail station?
> 2. Is this route suitable for skinny tyres? I think some of it may be on NCN route(s) - is it all tarmaced?



 
1. AFIK, there is adequate parking, either at or very near to, the station
2 (a &  Dunno - not ridden it all yet but believe so.


----------



## Scoosh (25 Sep 2009)

Following Noodley's suggestion (and as has been mooted elsewhere), I have edited the *first post in the thread to update the details.*
We're maybe 9 riders, so room for more 

I haven't ridden this route before, so if anyone has a map of the route, it might save us a few (extra) miles ....


----------



## Ranger (25 Sep 2009)

I will not be able to make it, damn work commitments!


----------



## HLaB (25 Sep 2009)

I'd completely forgot about this thread. I think I'm having a lazy day and watching the world championships; I hope you all have a good ride.


----------



## Seamab (25 Sep 2009)

Scoosh wrote:


> I haven't ridden this route before, so if anyone has a map of the route, it might save us a few (extra) miles ....


I have an old OS map of the area which i can bring along but it doesn't show any cycle paths. Still - it might come in handy.


----------



## MrRidley (25 Sep 2009)

Afraid i'm out, Ikea for me, on orders of Mrs bhoyjim


----------



## scook94 (25 Sep 2009)

I'm still oncall this weekend, so I'll not be able to come along. Have fun, and someone please take some pics this time!


----------



## Scoosh (25 Sep 2009)

Checked out the parking at Dalmeny Station this afternoon. We should be OK - room for +- 100 vehicles


----------



## lazyfatgit (25 Sep 2009)

Have fun guys.

Im eagerly awaiting a ride report, since i've not been out this week.


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Sep 2009)

Oh lazy that is sooo bad, you lazy boy

Yes have fun everyone, sorry I could not make this one ( again ) but don't give up on me, I will be baaaack


----------



## Scoosh (26 Sep 2009)

Well, there were only 4 of us but we go for quality .... 

Seamab, Hobgoblin + Heather Hobg'lin (aged 13) and Scoosh departed Dalmeny at 1035 and returned at 1610. It was a good ride, with great company.

Wind in our faces till the Kincardine Bridge but not too bad. Ironically, one of the nicer parts was going through Grangemouth (now there's an expression you don't hear very often  ) - lovely park(s) and totally deserted. Very pleasant after crossing Kincardine, with the wind (12-18 mph) at our backs - even though our 'navigators' ie those who had ridden this bit of the route before - 'did an HLaB' and took a wrong turn. Would have really suited SatansBudgie, with some real cyclo-cross stuff; not so good for Seamab on single speed .

All did well and young Heather is quite a star - she hung in there and was steady all the way .

We got some pics took in Culross after our lunch stop and these should appear soon .... 

Thanks to those who came along and those who couldn't make it - you missed a good ride but there's always next month ....


----------



## Seamab (27 Sep 2009)

I had a great day out on previously unknown roads/paths - could have done with a machete at one point to beat back the undergrowth. Scoosh navigated us brilliantly when the NCN signs vanished sporadically - as they do.

This would be a ride worth repeating as the roads were very quiet apart from Linlithgow and a strange NCN crossing of a dual carriageway in Grangemouth.

We had an exhaustive tour of Grangemouth - from the view across the industrial landscape from the top of the Boness hill - there was a good long hill out of Linlithgow and then a short chevron rated hill (that i had to climb twice due to a blocked path) - to the shopping centre where we discovered Greggs bakery and Heathers' flat tyre.

On the other side of the Forth the ride along was very nice with open views across to where we had been and the wind behind. Nice fudge for sale in the PO at Culross.

Skinny tyres are unwise for the last section to Limekilns - suspension might be in order. Definitely an adventurous ride. I'm sure the sign pointed left up the grassy track that rapidly became jungle. A wrong turn is part of the fun. I thought it was a requirement of every CC ride.

Well done to the Hobgoblin crew - a great effort on the MTB's. Time for road bikes?

Two new firsts for me in one day - never been across the FRB or Kincardine BR on a bike until now.

How about the Tay Bridge next time? You get to go up/down in a lift!


----------



## Jane Smart (27 Sep 2009)

Oh heck it was yesterday???? Why did I think it was today?? Oh dear, I could have managed yesterday 

damn I am off to spec savers


----------



## Hobgoblin (27 Sep 2009)

We had a good day and are glad we came! Those that couldn't make it missed a fun ride.

I liked going through the grounds of Hopetoun house where we saw a herd of fallow deer. Heather liked the stop for Greggs! And she also enjoyed the fast off road section into Charlestown. Our fat tyres came in handy there  !

I recorded our route on my GPS and have posted it on Everytrail where I also attached the "team" photo.

We picked up a few tips along the way and for us its not just n+1, but N=(n+1)x2. I think both our Christmas lists may include "road bike".

Thanks again for a great day and waiting for us at the hills.

PS. We didn't get lost, we were exploring alternative destinations.


----------



## magnatom (27 Sep 2009)

Glad you guys had a good day out. Sounds like it was a nice ride. 

I'm just so damn busy just now, with one thing and another, I'm not even managing training rides.


----------



## magnatom (27 Sep 2009)

Seamab said:


> How about the Tay Bridge next time? You get to go up/down in a lift!



If I ever get the time to organise a ride I could organise one over the Erskine Bridge. Excellent views from the top when the weather is clear.


----------



## Hobgoblin (27 Sep 2009)

I've had a read of the FAQ, so hopefully a picture will appear below:

From Left to Right: Scoosh, Hobgoblin, Hogoblin jnr, Seamab


----------



## Scoosh (27 Sep 2009)

Hobgoblin said:


> PS. We didn't get lost, we were exploring alternative destinations.


     





[HLaB takes note ....]


----------



## eldudino (27 Sep 2009)

Glad you guys had a good time, hopefully I'll make the next one.


----------



## Scoosh (28 Sep 2009)

eldudino said:


> Glad you guys had a good time, hopefully I'll make the next one.


So do we ...... and we hope you organise it too


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 Sep 2009)

Sounds like a great day was had by the Fab Four, route looks good and will certainly be giving it a try out for myself.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Sep 2009)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Sounds like a great day was had by the Fab Four, route looks good and will certainly be giving it a try out for myself.


The signposting is "hard to find"  after Hopetoun/Abercorn - it takes you to the Linlithgow road ... then ceases . We carried on to Liligow, then took A706 up a nice gently climb to the road opp Golf Course, past road to Wester Muirhouse. Picked up NCN 76 signs thereafter, until ..... Limekilns, where the sign says to turn left up an MTB track  - this was where


> we were exploring alternative destinations


 You shold continue on till the next opportunity to turn left and it takes you to the road to Rosyth.

HTH


----------



## scook94 (29 Sep 2009)

Hey Scoosh, I can't find the new thread you've started for the October ride, where is it? 

BTW are we sticking with the last weekend of the month? If so, will that be 24th/25th or Sat 31st?


----------



## ACS (29 Sep 2009)

If anyone fancies joining me on this, you are all most welcome.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> If anyone fancies joining me on this, you are all most welcome.


Hmmmm .... off-road driving or flurrying in Fife ? Decisions, decisions.

Probably let the weather decide .......


----------



## Scoosh (29 Sep 2009)

scook94 said:


> Hey Scoosh, I can't find the new thread you've started for the October ride, where is it?
> 
> BTW are we sticking with the last weekend of the month? If so, will that be 24th/25th or Sat 31st?


.... awaiting your name to be added on the first post 

yes


----------



## ACS (29 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> Hmmmm .... off-road driving or flurrying in Fife ? Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Probably let the weather decide .......



You can decide on the day. Myself and Chris are doing it anyway if anyone else turns up its a bonus. We have a second route as a back up. I will do route sheets and because it is aimed at beginners I plan to lead a group at a stately pace (13 - 14 mph) with the mantra no one will be left behind. Those who want to race off and play away can do that as well.

The idea is to introduce the less fast to distance cycling without making it like a compeditive club run.

The idea is based on something myself discussed with Noodley (who was kind enough to keep me on the right road) on the Potter for Tea; an Audax type event with guides as a spring board to having a go at a formal event.


----------



## Seamab (29 Sep 2009)

satans budgie said:


> If anyone fancies joining me on this, you are all most welcome.



I don't think i'll be around that weekend otherwise i'd have joined in. But if plans change...


----------



## Seamab (29 Sep 2009)

scook94 said:


> Hey Scoosh, I can't find the new thread you've started for the October ride, where is it?
> 
> BTW are we sticking with the last weekend of the month? If so, will that be 24th/25th or Sat 31st?



I'd go for 24/25th Oct

A few possible routes:

1. Dunfermline route only 28 miles but i could easily add a few
2. Perth - Dundee - Perth via Fife and Tay Br - 50 miles. This one's nice as you go across the Tay in the middle of the traffic in a sealed off walk/cycle way and then go down a lift at the Dundee side
3. The Glasgow - Kilmacolm route that Viniga posted previously on page 3 of this thread


----------



## HJ (1 Oct 2009)

As I was in Spain for the last one, I am hoping to make the next one... 

You do ken that events can be added to the CC Calendar...


----------



## Ranger (2 Oct 2009)

satans budgie said:


> If anyone fancies joining me on this, you are all most welcome.



Hmmm, seriously tempted. The worst horrors of opening a new building should be over then and I could do with something to look forward to


----------



## ACS (2 Oct 2009)

Ranger said:


> Hmmm, seriously tempted. The worst horrors of opening a new building should be over then and I could do with something to look forward to





You are more than welcome.

If you need just a wee bit more incentive, the best cake shop for miles around is less than 10 full pedal turns from the start point.


----------



## scook94 (2 Oct 2009)

Seamab said:


> *I'd go for 24/25th Oct*
> 
> A few possible routes:
> 
> ...



That kinda rules me out again due to work/on-call commitments.


----------



## Jane Smart (3 Oct 2009)

satans budgie said:


> You are more than welcome.
> 
> If you need just a wee bit more incentive, the best cake shop for miles around is less than 10 full pedal turns from the start point.



I can vouch for that cake shop, they do the most delicious coffee towers in the world. In fact, I ( apparantly ) need to put weight on now, so I can eat one guilt free


----------



## ACS (3 Oct 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> I can vouch for that cake shop, they do the most delicious *coffee towers in the world*. In fact, I ( apparantly ) need to put weight on now, so I can eat one guilt free



Join us and I will buy you 2 because this is now the finish point.


----------



## Jane Smart (3 Oct 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Join us and I will buy you 2 because this is now the finish point.



Wish I could I have plans for tomorrow 

Hmmmm but those coffee towers are delicious


----------



## ACS (3 Oct 2009)

Jane Smart said:


> Wish I could I have plans for tomorrow
> 
> Hmmmm but those coffee towers are delicious



<whisper> its next Sunday</whisper>


----------



## Jane Smart (3 Oct 2009)

satans budgie said:


> <whisper> its next Sunday</whisper>



Ooops so it is, but I don't think that I capable of that kind of distance either and it is all big bad roads 

I will keep on looking out for another ride out I think that I am capable of


----------

